

Embrace the swarm (1998) - iamelgringo
http://www.kk.org/newrules/blog/

======
Allocator2008
Excellent point on the increasing inconspicuousness of industrial-era
"motors".

"But at my back from time to time I hear, the sound of horns and motors which
shall bring Sweeney to Mrs. Porter in the spring..."

